# RIU Mobile?



## ZipDriveX (Dec 15, 2011)

I find it hard to believe that a forum as large as this one does not have a mobile version or use Tapatalk or other similar mobile apps. I am on smaller automotive forums that have mobile versions or use Tapatalk.

Has anyone suggested this before? In sure someone must have.

Happy Toking!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 15, 2011)

$$$$$$$$$$$

.org means non profit


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 15, 2011)

Gotcha and I can feel ya there! Not worth cluttering up with annoying apps! Thanks Jesus!


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 15, 2011)

Out of curiosity... How much would such a task cost to design and whatnot roughly?


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 16, 2011)

Anyone.....? Anyone.....? Bueler?


----------



## gladstoned (Dec 27, 2011)

Bullshit! They got fart apps, how hard can it be? I would do it myself, but i;m busy. ...ya that's it. Does Amazon have making apps for dummies book?


----------



## codemonkey182 (Dec 30, 2011)

I know how to develop android applications, but I am really busy right now. If you guys get it started and need help, I would be willing to do some work on it.


----------



## Catchin22 (Dec 31, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> .org means non profit


No it does not, people need to stop saying this.


----------



## shrigpiece (Dec 31, 2011)

Man i would love a rollitup app. I did look for it. No such thing yet


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 9, 2012)

codemonkey182 said:


> I know how to develop android applications, but I am really busy right now. If you guys get it started and need help, I would be willing to do some work on it.


Anyone out there that could get it started? I'm not AS concerned about it now that I have an Ipad and I'm not just looking on my iphone


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm not going to pay for tapatalk when i can view it for free through a browser.


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 9, 2012)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> .org means non profit


yeah but if some people would like to pay for the app and still have the site itself none profit then why not. id pay 5 bucks for a riu app. once the cost of the app is payed for u wouldnt have to charge for it anymore. some peeps would volunteer some bills. cuz i know i would. not to mention u would be able to drop some of the sponsers and adds.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'm not going to pay for tapatalk when i can view it for free through a browser.


IMO Tapatalk (which I already have to browse other automotive forums) makes it MUCH easier to move around the forum and post things. It's better than zooming in on everything like I have to using the browser.



wheels619 said:


> yeah but if some people would like to pay for the app and still have the site itself none profit then why not. id pay 5 bucks for a riu app. once the cost of the app is payed for u wouldnt have to charge for it anymore. some peeps would volunteer some bills. cuz i know i would. not to mention u would be able to drop some of the sponsers and adds.


I, for one, would also pay for an RIU app


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 9, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'm not going to pay for tapatalk when i can view it for free through a browser.


some people would like it. some people dont have time to sit and get on the computer to upload pics and to ask for help. i know i would when im in the back yard and i can upload a plants problems strait from my phone with photos. takes the computer completely out of the picture. would make life way easier for me.

and i would pay for it too.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 9, 2012)

And this is another reason why i don't own an iphone  i can do this from being sat in the grass without an issue.


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Jan 9, 2012)

Most BBS software (if it's up to date) will support Tapatalk with very little if any out of pocket expenses. It doesn't take long at all to set it up. 

Since RIU is the #1 MMJ forum in the world I'm surprised this feature isn't already up & running. Especially since a couple of the other MMJ forums are compatible with Tapatalk.


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm never on my laptop at the minute cos I'm always on here thru the iPhone, a RIU app would be business cos since I'm never on my laptop I can't get my photos on here, laptops a bit fucked at the min too! Bring on the RIU app, I'd happily pay for it!


----------

